# Vegas College Showcase Help



## surf&donuts (Mar 1, 2020)

First time at the March Las Vegas College Showcase - any tips?  Best way to contact college coaches? Great places to eat? Any insider information that is helpful?


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 2, 2020)

Try to keep your team together much as you can. VEGAS is so sprawling with teams scattered everywhere that it’s hard to feel like you’re there for soccer.  Likewise fields...hard to know if any coaches are at your particular field.  Maybe go to school websites, flag soccer coaches contact info and invite them out to field XX Z for game at (name time)???  Hopefully someone at your club / team has already been working on that.  If all games were at one big complex such as Silverlakes, it would be easier...  good luck!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 2, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Try to keep your team together much as you can. VEGAS is so sprawling with teams scattered everywhere that it’s hard to feel like you’re there for soccer.  Likewise fields...hard to know if any coaches are at your particular field.  Maybe go to school websites, flag soccer coaches contact info and invite them out to field XX Z for game at (name time)???  Hopefully someone at your club / team has already been working on that.  If all games were at one big complex such as Silverlakes, it would be easier...  good luck!


Who cares about the soccer games.  It's Poker and March Madness bro.  Silverlakes is always there to play at for us SoCal folks.  My kid, your kid, my little nieces and nephews all play their every month almost and soon will be going down a water park slide and horse rides.  Vegas is Vegas!!!  It's party time!!!  My family get's the privilege to go two weeks in a row too   I always take my wife to Vegas so I will be a good boy.  She sit's right by me in the poker room and when I win, she takes some of my winnings to shop and that's how I save money. Also, when the drunk rich dads come in from the soccer fields I clean up, and then parlay that into March Madness.  I come home a winner every year.  Basically, trip is free and some little extra cash hopefully.  Drunk dad does get lucky sometimes with all his chasing for flushes.  Seriously, good luck to all the girls who are playing soccer in Vegas for many different reasons.  I hope no one gets hurt.  We just lost a player to ACL.  Sucks   Just getting ready for college coaches and that happens. That's life of pain & suffering. She's a tough fighter and will bounce back.


----------



## outside! (Mar 2, 2020)

Find a hotel that serves free breakfast close to your field. If you are playing at Bettye Wilson, the Whole Foods near there has a good deli. Avoid the strip. If you have a Sunday afternoon game, stay overnight and drive home Monday. If you absolutely have to drive Sunday afternoon, the 95/40 combo has saved us over an hour before. Don't take the team to the strip.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 2, 2020)

outside! said:


> Find a hotel that serves free breakfast close to your field. If you are playing at Bettye Wilson, the Whole Foods near there has a good deli. Avoid the strip. If you have a Sunday afternoon game, stay overnight and drive home Monday. If you absolutely have to drive Sunday afternoon, the 95/40 combo has saved us over an hour before. Don't take the team to the strip.


I kind of agree with this about the Strip. But it is a pretty amazing experience.  The area by T-Mobile arena and the Linq promenade are pretty cool. 
Yeah-  they might see a few crazy drunks, smell some weed and probably see a few women who are a bit underdressed.  But these are high school girls-  they have probably been exposed to more than you think. Maybe just try to be away from the crazies before 8pm.


----------



## outside! (Mar 2, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I kind of agree with this about the Strip. But it is a pretty amazing experience.  The area by T-Mobile arena and the Linq promenade are pretty cool.
> Yeah-  they might see a few crazy drunks, smell some weed and probably see a few women who are a bit underdressed.  But these are high school girls-  they have probably been exposed to more than you think. Maybe just try to be away from the crazies before 8pm.


I have no issue with the strip itself. My issue is with the very long walk on tired legs that need to recover.


----------



## NorCal (Mar 2, 2020)

surf&donuts said:


> First time at the March Las Vegas College Showcase - any tips?  Best way to contact college coaches? Great places to eat? Any insider information that is helpful?


We have been hitting up a lot of restaurants that have been showcased on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives TV show when traveling....just an idea.


----------



## surf&donuts (Mar 2, 2020)

Good advice, Which hotels serve free breakfast? So far all I’m finding is hotels with resort and parking fees. What is the best part of strip to see - safe for kids? Thanks!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 2, 2020)

Regarding safe places to take the kiddos, use caution and discernment.  My dd is 16 and were going down to sightseerers corner, then take in a movie, roller coaster and finish the evening with some killer food. Will drop her off with mom to make sure she gets her rest for her big day and I'll probably go back out to finish the sightseeing tour


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 2, 2020)

I miss this annual trip.  Loved to watch my daughter play, play some blackjack and eat good food.   Whether your on or off the strip the most fun is if the team stays together.  This way the girls can hang out and the dad's (this is a dad's trip) can drink and gamble together without worrying about their daughters as much.   One rule we had was the dad's would also stay at the casino we are staying at so we were close if needed.  It is a crazy weekend with March Madness and in some year's St. Patricks Day (which is a huge draw in itself).

From a recruiting perspective this tournament is spread all over Vegas.   Before National League started holding league games most teams got a taste of the top complex (Betty Wilson).  Now most don't even though the National League teams are not necessarily the best teams.   Most coaches go to Betty Wilson and Kellogg.  I have seen some of the lower division coaches at Heritage Park for the older ages.  If your not at one of these complexes expect to see* zero *coaches.   Don't know if they will go to James, it was not used when we were going.  Prime time is Friday and Saturday day.  By Sunday most coaches are gone.   Also evening games had lower turnouts (probably because this is Vegas and they are heading out to party).  Bring warm clothes because it can get real cold in Vegas in March.   As others have said this tournament is not set up well to get a lot of coaches stopping by to see your team play.  You have to work hard ahead of time getting your team on their schedule so they are at the right complex at the right time to see your dd.


----------



## RedCard (Mar 2, 2020)

outside! said:


> Find a hotel that serves free breakfast close to your field. If you are playing at Bettye Wilson, the Whole Foods near there has a good deli. Avoid the strip. If you have a Sunday afternoon game, stay overnight and drive home Monday. If you absolutely have to drive Sunday afternoon, the 95/40 combo has saved us over an hour before. Don't take the team to the strip.


So the 95 to Bullhead then the 40 West is faster on Sunday afternoons???


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 2, 2020)

RedCard said:


> So the 95 to Bullhead then the 40 West is faster on Sunday afternoons???


Outside is right on.  My dd never played in a showcase in Vegas before but I used to go to Vegas every year for the Madness and we would leave Monday morning.  No traffic


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 2, 2020)

How old is your DD? We just starting using scouting zone, (have used TG and College Fit) we are doing the players (3X)in a couple of weeks  , Coach requires team members to email a min of 5 coaches- with Bio and schedule of games- Team Mgr also has Bio handouts to provide coaches at sideline. It also helps if opposite Team Highly ranked - We had a couple of the girls on the team get notices by the coaches coming to watch the other team.


----------



## RedCard (Mar 2, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Outside is right on.  My dd never played in a showcase in Vegas before but I used to go to Vegas every year for the Madness and we would leave Monday morning.  No traffic


Cool...We’re playing at the Silver Bowl Complex so the 95 is just South of there. A few years ago, we were leaving early on MLK Monday and some knucklehead decided to run across the 15 at Jean and he got nailed and killed by an 18 wheeler. Took about 2 hours just to get to the State Line.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 2, 2020)

Going out to Vegas is like going to Del Mar from Irvine.  Once you pass SC, it's no mans land and potential for 2 1/2 hours.  Once you pass Barstow and you got an accident, oh boy, life is hard.  Juts bring lot's of water just in case.  I wish we had this  Vegas Showcase in March,  one in Florida in the Winter for those interested in the East Coast, Texas in the early Spring and then have a big, huge summer tournament in socal where regulation takes place for the next season.  Bring all the top teams (not clubs) that can prove they played together all year with no add on's during a certain point early in the season in case a player wanted out.  Have regional games in SD, OC, IE and the Semis and Finals at Carson.  This could be so big.  No one is forced or felt to feel guilty if Goat can;t go to all the showcases.  Pick none or one or all.  Have A team, B Team and C team in the top clubs for Fr-Jr.  Sr should stop all the travel and just play in a local league and enjoy senior year and have fun   Make the A B and C teams practice and train all together. Some play ups who are and can hang.


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 2, 2020)

RedCard said:


> Cool...We’re playing at the Silver Bowl Complex so the 95 is just South of there. A few years ago, we were leaving early on MLK Monday and some knucklehead decided to run across the 15 at Jean and he got nailed and killed by an 18 wheeler. Took about 2 hours just to get to the State Line.


I remember that. When I drove thru the incident the knuckle head was still there covered by a sheet and you could see his foot sticking out


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 2, 2020)

We are also at silver bowl this year happily playing no cal south clubs unlike the MLK weekend. Sunset station casino is close to there and has a lot of restraunts around it and shopping has a mall a soccer store where you can buy your kangaroo leather no free breakfast but does have a food court for cheaper food with a tropical smoothie. Same with red rock if your in summerlin area playing at Betty Wilson


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 2, 2020)

Let us know if you see any coaches at Silverbowl.


----------



## Phoenix Soccer Dad (Mar 2, 2020)

I second the "bring warm clothes" things ... it gets seriously cold at BW or KZ at night.  If it's not windy it's not bad, but when the wind picks up you can freeze.  Our team has stayed at Luxor before with no issues.  Not too far to walk to the roller coaster at NY NY.  We've done dinner at the Excalibur (Buca will take a reservation) and then the rides.


----------



## focomoso (Mar 2, 2020)

Phoenix Soccer Dad said:


> I second the "bring warm clothes" things ... it gets seriously cold at BW or KZ at night.  If it's not windy it's not bad, but when the wind picks up you can freeze.  Our team has stayed at Luxor before with no issues.  Not too far to walk to the roller coaster at NY NY.  We've done dinner at the Excalibur (Buca will take a reservation) and then the rides.


Don't stay at Excalibur, though. We were there two weeks ago for the Mayor's Cup and that place is a dump.


----------



## RedCard (Mar 2, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> I remember that. When I drove thru the incident the knuckle head was still there covered by a sheet and you could see his foot sticking out


Yep, that's the one. Lucky my then 11 year old twins were busy watching a movie on the iPad. But yes, the feet were sticking out from under the white sheet...


----------



## RedCard (Mar 2, 2020)

focomoso said:


> Don't stay at Excalibur, though. We were there two weeks ago for the Mayor's Cup and that place is a dump.


Excalibur blows big time. Very very dated and rundown...Luxor is good. We're staying there for this showcase. Never had a problem there.


----------



## Overlap (Mar 3, 2020)

surf&donuts said:


> First time at the March Las Vegas College Showcase - any tips?  Best way to contact college coaches? Great places to eat? Any insider information that is helpful?


The best College recruiting tournament on the west coast! Everyone is pretty spot on about keeping the team together as much as possible, our teams have stayed on the strip and smaller hotels however, by the last 2 years of going, the best hotel was Westin Lake Las Vegas Resort. It's a nice hotel that has great amenities and away from the strip. It's not far for the first games or any for that matter as the freeways are pretty good even with the construction that was going on during the last 2 years. The BIG upside to this hotel is, it's easy access to GET OUT of town after the last game. The last games used to be held at the fields in Henderson which was less than 10 minutes from the hotel. *It's a little tough to get a restaurant for large numbers but, there are some close to the hotel (the hotel is good but, expensive)...as far as expecting to see college coaches, you'll only see them if 2 things happen, 1.) players from the other team invited them and they're at the game to watch them or 2.) YOUR players are sending them invites, THEY WILL COME IF THE PLAYER"S SEND INVITES. I highly recommend having a handout, it should have photo's of the player's position, number, HS school they attend, GPA listed. This makes it easy for them to see the player that sent the invite. I always had them printed in color and brought approx. 35-40, I personally handed them out on the sidelines to all coaches and was able to answer any questions they may have had. The second to last year of aging out will be the most attended, you will have a little more than half of that their last year as most have committed or didn't start the process earlier, BEST OF LUCK!...HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 3, 2020)

"The best College recruiting tournament on the west coast!"

Not this year.  I know the 'coach attendees' list is continuing to update but I'd say it's fairly disappointing at the moment.  I like the rest of what you wrote, though.


----------



## Overlap (Mar 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> "The best College recruiting tournament on the west coast!"
> 
> Not this year.  I know the 'coach attendees' list is continuing to update but I'd say it's fairly disappointing at the moment.  I like the rest of what you wrote, though.


The players need to be sending invites to schools not listed as well, (schools they want to attend), lot's of coaches don't sign up on the tournament list or go the last minute. They should also send them "Thank You" notes, even if they didn't see them there as they sometimes hang out for only a few minutes. I'm not up to date on the current NCAA rules however, with both my DD's, they were able to talk to the coach ONLY while on the field, once they step out of the gates, they're not allowed to speak to the player, so tell them - don't take it personal as they may be getting a call (so don't be a smart ass when answering the phone for a few  weeks after)


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> "The best College recruiting tournament on the west coast!"
> 
> Not this year.  I know the 'coach attendees' list is continuing to update but I'd say it's fairly disappointing at the moment.  I like the rest of what you wrote, though.


Too many showcases and no DA teams keeps this less interesting.  Can you imagine a SuperNova Group  with the the top DA and Top ECNL teams from last year go head to head with their top teams?  Oh well, it will still be a blast and always fun.  I heard it was the best tournament before DA for dad fun and that Surf Cup was the Best of The Best team wise.  It's all rumors to me because my dd never got to experience the best in SoCal.  It's just diluted koolaid now, that gets weaker by the day.  This is only my opinion.  Only in my life as a fan of soccer does all this get broken up by the power brokers who have zero clue on how to compete as an athlete.  These clowns no way played competitive sports in their life.  Their is an unwritten rule just like in baseball. Rome say's it best, "if your not cheating than you're not trying."


----------



## Overlap (Mar 3, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Too many showcases and no DA teams keeps this less interesting.  Can you imagine a SuperNova Group  with the the top DA and Top ECNL teams from last year go head to head with their top teams?  Oh well, it will still be a blast and always fun.  I heard it was the best tournament before DA for dad fun and that Surf Cup was the Best of The Best team wise.  It's all rumors to me because my dd never got to experience the best in SoCal.  It's just diluted koolaid now, that gets weaker by the day.  This is only my opinion.  Only in my life as a fan of soccer does all this get broken up by the power brokers who have zero clue on how to compete as an athlete.  These clowns no way played competitive sports in their life.  Their is an unwritten rule just like in baseball. Rome say's it best, "if your not cheating than you're not trying."


That would be interesting, I believe they're having the CRL finals at this tournament as well,  not sure what fields but, I hear what you're saying. I've seen how fast the leagues have gotten diluted and the level of play just isn't the same. I think the 98 birth year was the last year where Premier meant something, then it was very quick how things have gone downhill, everyone running to the next shiny thing, lots has happened over the last 2-3 years and I wish I could say it was for the betterment of the players. After reading how some of the clubs are going back to their old roots and leaving the mega clubs, I really hope things start to settle


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 3, 2020)

Overlap said:


> That would be interesting, I believe they're having the CRL finals at this tournament as well,  not sure what fields but, I hear what you're saying. I've seen how fast the leagues have gotten diluted and the level of play just isn't the same. I think the 98 birth year was the last year where Premier meant something, then it was very quick how things have gone downhill, everyone running to the next shiny thing, lots has happened over the last 2-3 years and I wish I could say it was for the betterment of the players. After reading how some of the clubs are going back to their old roots and leaving the mega clubs, I really hope things start to settle


I was looking at old ECNL rosters and scores before the DA Way and birth year.  These were all school age kids playing together.  No one played up unless you were SJ or AT.  Everyone else played on the same team.  Look at the box scores.  2-1, 1-0, 2-3, 2-1. No one scoring 4 goals a game.  No 11-0 blows or rivals sending their B team to play the freaking SoCal Blues.  It was fierce at one time because I saw with eyes.  First year of DA for 04s was so none competitive it gave all the girls the time to juggle, go through cones, defenders as cones, no meaningful games except Legends and Earthquakes.  I watched it all get diluted and it's very diluted.


----------



## surf&donuts (Mar 3, 2020)

Do you think the corona virus is impacting coach attendance or just watering down of tournaments? ( ie...one every weekend, DA...)


----------



## Overlap (Mar 3, 2020)

surf&donuts said:


> Do you think the corona virus is impacting coach attendance or just watering down of tournaments? ( ie...one every weekend, DA...)


Still a pretty long list, more will be added and some didn't sign up on the website...


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 3, 2020)

surf&donuts said:


> Do you think the corona virus is impacting coach attendance or just watering down of tournaments? ( ie...one every weekend, DA...)


Most college programs are in the middle of their Spring Season with games that weekend.  Also there is a higher ranked tournament that weekend on the east coast.   It's called Jefferson Cup.


----------



## mirage (Mar 3, 2020)

surf&donuts said:


> First time at the March Las Vegas College Showcase - any tips?  Best way to contact college coaches? Great places to eat? Any insider information that is helpful?


I gather that this is your first experience with Players Showcase in LV.... We've done it 5 times between 2 kids.  Thankfully, our youngest didn't want to go for his last year and we'll just have to miss the 6~7 hr drive home from LV on Sunday....  (if you leave at the wrong time, its 2 hrs from the strip to the stateliness/Primm, which is just 40 miles)  Of course you can always fly in and fly out.

There are two very local and interesting restaurants outside of the strip.

Cajun Food: Lola's (http://www.lolaslasvegas.com). Small place (Downtown) and authentic.
Classic BBQ: John Mull's Meats and Road Kill (https://johnmullsmeatcompany.com) Counter order and picnic table seating outside

Been to both multiple times.  Excellent food.  In particular, the burnt ends at John Mull's is simply the best I've had over the years anywhere.  If you can get in, there's also Gordon Ramssy's Hell's Kitchen LV too that fits the strip lifestyle.

I see that there are lots of hotel discussion but its "stay-n-play" tournament so your team should have committed to so many rooms and have to stay where they want you to stay.  But if you are doing your own thing, recommend staying away from the strip, unless you're into the glitz and cluster.

Biggest recommendation - forget that the tournament is in LV and treat it like any other away tournament.  Don't change what you do just because its Vegas.  If you want to enjoy Vegas for Vegas-sake, then come back some other time and stay in the heart of the glitz and shows.

Good luck.


----------



## mirage (Mar 3, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Most college programs are in the middle of their Spring Season with games that weekend.  Also there is a higher ranked tournament that weekend on the east coast.   It's called Jefferson Cup.


Depends on which weekend.  Boys and girls are on different weekends; whereas, the Jefferson Cup is one weekend for both in VA.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 3, 2020)

Bottom line, like all big tournaments, every single one of them is watered down and diluted and out of whatever mix you like. All sold out with empty promises and make believe dreams made out of pipes. Now imagine this. Your dd is trying hard to get playing time. Tons of politicking going on ahead of your goat and you just hope she gets enough play time.  You tell her, her time will come. Coach even tells new goat parents she will have her opportunity Sunday.  "Oh boy" you say to yourself. Well, she gets her big fat chance on Sunday and all the coaches are gone except UNLV.  Great tournament for them btw.  Vegas has potential to be a powerhouse.  Anyway, you hopp on the 15 South (first tournament parents only) around 3 and get home to socal at 9pm.  Or, if your lucky enough to have some extra dough you can fly and spare yourself the most depressing drive ever for a soccer dad.  Plus, Monday Blues rolls upon you and you say to yourself, "she better get a full ride."


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 3, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> you say to yourself, "she better get a full ride."


Just about nobody gets a full athletic ride.   Fully funded is only 14 scholarships and many programs run 30+ plus players.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 3, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Just about nobody gets a full athletic ride.   Fully funded is only 14 scholarships and many programs run 30+ plus players.


It was meant with sarcasm....lol


----------



## jpeter (Mar 3, 2020)

In for the food, drinks, entertainment, gambling, well everything vegas.  Soccer oh that's for the kids....golf anyone?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 3, 2020)

It's a busy and expensive weekend in Vegas with the NCAA basketball, too.  That said, I think if you're assuming the all the best players are on ECNL and DA teams, I think that's a mistake.  We're surrounded by 3 of them and probably 1/3 of those rosters would not displace any of our existing players at tryouts.  Maybe if both players showed up as "new", there'd be a different outcome, but the talent level isn't enough to bump an incumbent player.  The separation isn't there.  Too many reasons NOT to play DA and I guess, with the exception of SoCal, there are probably several regions where ECNL isn't a viable option for some.  That said, Stanford, Pepperdine, MIT, Columbia, San Diego... all calls I would certainly return.


----------



## Dubs (Mar 3, 2020)

DDs team has done this tourney a couple times.  My two cents if you want them... Stay in a "condo" type place in Vegas.  They are both on the strip and off.  Not sure if your team is mandating that you stay in a specific place, but I always gave the finger to that because of 2 things.  1) you can always get a better place for cheaper on sites like Hotwire and others and 2) I have points from work travel that I can leverage for FREE.  So I always ignored the team manager and their demands.  Most of our team stayed at the excalibur or NY NY for like $130 per night.  Hell no!!  DD and I had a fat crib for $98 per night.  Most people rent a car while there and can meet up with the team anytime/anywhere.  The condo type places are awesome because you have lots more space, a kitchen and in many cases a washer and dryer which was always key for us.

Agree Vegas has awesome food choices.  We always liked to take the team to Wicked Spoon (better than Bachanal) buffet in Cosmo.  Amazing buffet and pretty much the same price as most good buffets on the strip.  There are so many great choices.  Definitely something for everyone.

The soccer part -  The first year we did this was at U14.  We were at a small set of turf fields (don't remember the location).  Those fields were good and there were a decent amount of college coaches watching.  Not a ton though.  We came back to the tourney the next year at U15 and we played at a big park with lots of grass fields.  The fields were ultra shitty coupled with hurricane winds and absolutely horrendous refs.  The upside was that our sidelines were packed with coaches.   It was ultimately a successful trip, but I kept asking myself why are we playing in a tournament format anymore? We made it to the finals and all the parents just wanted to go home.  We weren't there to win a meaningless trophy.  We were there for exposure which we already got.  We did not need to play a 5th game in 3 days. Dangerous.  After fields and refs debacle, our coach vowed never to come back.

Anyway, net net is that we always had a good time out there and got the most out of it I guess.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's a busy and expensive weekend in Vegas with the NCAA basketball, too.  That said, I think if you're assuming the all the best players are on ECNL and DA teams, I think that's a mistake.  We're surrounded by 3 of them and probably 1/3 of those rosters would not displace any of our existing players at tryouts.  Maybe if both players showed up as "new", there'd be a different outcome, but the talent level isn't enough to bump an incumbent player.  The separation isn't there.  Too many reasons NOT to play DA and I guess, with the exception of SoCal, there are probably several regions where ECNL isn't a viable option for some.  That said, Stanford, Pepperdine, MIT, Columbia, San Diego... all calls I would certainly return.


Bro, we have track stars on my dd hs soccer team.  If they get beat by a player, most of the time they can recover and at least knock the ball away. So many good players outside those two leagues.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's a busy and expensive weekend in Vegas with the NCAA basketball, too.  That said, I think if you're assuming the all the best players are on ECNL and DA teams, I think that's a mistake.  We're surrounded by 3 of them and probably 1/3 of those rosters would not displace any of our existing players at tryouts.  Maybe if both players showed up as "new", there'd be a different outcome, but the talent level isn't enough to bump an incumbent player.  The separation isn't there.  Too many reasons NOT to play DA and I guess, with the exception of SoCal, there are probably several regions where ECNL isn't a viable option for some.  That said, Stanford, Pepperdine, MIT, Columbia, San Diego... all calls I would certainly return.


I guess the real telling thing will be how well your players get recruited vs those DA and ECNL teams.  I don't doubt that your team has players just as good but those leagues get way more college coach exposure.   For those that want to play at the next level that is the true benefit of playing in those leagues.   My dd's team had 18 players on the team, 13 seniors and 5 juniors.  11 of the seniors played D1 year last year and two played D2.   All 5 of the juniors are committed D1 for this fall.  Everyone on substantial scholarships.  1/2 of their second team committed to college too (D1 to NAIA). The big clubs with DA and ECNL are recruiting machines.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 4, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I guess the real telling thing will be how well your players get recruited vs those DA and ECNL teams.  I don't doubt that your team has players just as good but those leagues get way more college coach exposure.   For those that want to play at the next level that is the true benefit of playing in those leagues.   My dd's team had 18 players on the team, 13 seniors and 5 juniors.  11 of the seniors played D1 year last year and two played D2.   All 5 of the juniors are committed D1 for this fall.  Everyone on substantial scholarships.  1/2 of their second team committed to college too (D1 to NAIA). The big clubs with DA and ECNL are recruiting machines.


I believe every bit of that to be true... but is that for a high profile club in SoCal, Simi?  And it's the same with PDP, ODP and id2... the bigger clubs get their kids bigger nominations because of political bullshit.  I've seen so many, more talented kids get sent home.  And some that got sent home were quickly sent back after a phone call if they play for the right club.  I guess my point is there's a general assumption the best players are in DA and ECNL and I know that to be untrue where we are.  Maybe it's more prevalent in SoCal where there is probably an option for both every 10 miles.   Maybe that's one of the problems here.  You shouldn't assume the 8th best player on Slammers is better than the best player on XYZ club that's low profile.  I also think SoCal teams get the most attention because of geography.  Nice problem for you guys to have.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I believe every bit of that to be true... but is that for a high profile club in SoCal, Simi?  And it's the same with PDP, ODP and id2... the bigger clubs get their kids bigger nominations because of political bullshit.  I've seen so many, more talented kids get sent home.  And some that got sent home were quickly sent back after a phone call if they play for the right club.  I guess my point is there's a general assumption the best players are in DA and ECNL and I know that to be untrue where we are.  Maybe it's more prevalent in SoCal where there is probably an option for both every 10 miles.   Maybe that's one of the problems here.  You shouldn't assume the 8th best player on Slammers is better than the best player on XYZ club that's low profile.  I also think SoCal teams get the most attention because of geography.  Nice problem for you guys to have.


I agree that I hate the political BS but it is a fact.  That is why we jumped ship from our smaller club starting her Junior year and it payed off (literally) for us.  I wish you and your player the best!


----------



## Copa9 (Mar 4, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Bro, we have track stars on my dd hs soccer team.  If they get beat by a player, most of the time they can recover and at least knock the ball away. So many good players outside those two leagues.


We have three track stars on our DA team. So not exclusive to any team.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 4, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> We have three track stars on our DA team. So not exclusive to any team.


Did they get written consent? If so, cool for all those multi sport, same season studits.  Multi to me in the old days was football, hoops and baseball.  Not club soccer 4 days a week for 10 months, plus HS school hoops. at the same time. That is wrong but two each his own.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Mar 4, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I agree that I hate the political BS but it is a fact.  That is why we jumped ship from our smaller club starting her Junior year and it payed off (literally) for us.  I wish you and your player the best!


Likewise.  Obviously I'm not in SoCal but follow this because those of you with experience are kind enough to share the knowledge and it's much appreciated.


----------



## CraSE (Mar 6, 2020)

I read an article today listing several companies cancelling their Las Vegas conferences this month because of coronavirus concerns.  Also read Las Vegas just reported its first confirmed case this week.  Anyone else share concern that recruiting coaches and teams will withdraw from the showcase over the next couple of weeks?


----------



## Speed (Mar 6, 2020)

CraSE said:


> I read an article today listing several companies cancelling their Las Vegas conferences this month because of coronavirus concerns.  Also read Las Vegas just reported its first confirmed case this week.  Anyone else share concern that recruiting coaches and teams will withdraw from the showcase over the next couple of weeks?


Yes, share the concern but we are on a crappy team and I hate vegas so I don’t want to go....I could be looking for excuses ‍


----------



## Overlap (Mar 6, 2020)

CraSE said:


> I read an article today listing several companies cancelling their Las Vegas conferences this month because of coronavirus concerns.  Also read Las Vegas just reported its first confirmed case this week.  Anyone else share concern that recruiting coaches and teams will withdraw from the showcase over the next couple of weeks?


only if they're over 60 years old and have previous respiratory issues, there's always those that will panic or play it safe, it's the flu. Now that the testing kits are coming out and tests will come back as positive or negative, the sickness rate will drop due to sheer numbers, unless your Brian Williams. Make your decisions on what's best for you and your family, be smart about high fives and touching everything that everyone else has touched, wash your hands and don't be touching your face!, (tough for kids to stop that one)...... and no need to hoard toilet paper and paper towels people!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 6, 2020)

Overlap said:


> only if they're over 60 years old and have previous respiratory issues, there's always those that will panic or play it safe, it's the flu. Now that the testing kits are coming out and tests will come back as positive or negative, the sickness rate will drop due to sheer numbers, unless your Brian Williams. Make your decisions on what's best for you and your family, be smart about high fives and touching everything that everyone else has touched, wash your hands and don't be touching your face!, (tough for kids to stop that one)...... and no need to hoard toilet paper and paper towels people!


Or Water for that matter.   Seriously, water?  Wtf!!!


----------



## timbuck (Mar 6, 2020)

Speed said:


> Yes, share the concern but we are on a crappy team and I hate vegas so I don’t want to go....I could be looking for excuses ‍♀


How many other parents are in the same boat?  Looking closely at their kid for any sign of a sniffle or cough to say “nope. No Vegas. Can’t have you sick”


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 6, 2020)

I think the Universe is trying to get us to slow down a little and enjoy each day.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Mar 6, 2020)

timbuck said:


> How many other parents are in the same boat?  Looking closely at their kid for any sign of a sniffle or cough to say “nope. No Vegas. Can’t have you sick”


Totally hoping we get out of going somehow!


----------



## Overlap (Mar 7, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Totally hoping we get out of going somehow!


I have always told both my DD's, if you want to get out of something, just tell them you have diarrhea, that's the one thing NO ONE will give you a hard time about but, you have to tell them, don't think they ever used it yet....


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 7, 2020)

Overlap said:


> I have always told both my DD's, if you want to get out of something, just tell them you have diarrhea, that's the one thing NO ONE will give you a hard time about but, you have to tell them, don't think they ever used it yet....


And whatever you do, don;t be honest and just tell the coach, "Listen coach, our family is tapping out.  Were out of money and quite frankly, I'm burned out coach and need a break too.  I will also have road rage 100% coming home Sunday and I don't want that stress in my life right now trying to calm myself down.   Plus, March Madness is way better watching from home coach."  If coach is still playing the guilt card, just hit him/her with, "Lastly coach, my dd has the runs and one of her classmates came down with Corona and on top of all that coach, I'm completely out of toilet paper.  Could you spare us a roll?" Shake his hand and move on. That should handle it for you.  The positive for the other goats on the team is someone else gets to start and play in front of college coaches and maybe a YNT scout will be hiding among the parents, so as to blend in."


----------



## Copa9 (Mar 7, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Or Water for that matter.   Seriously, water?  Wtf!!!
> That's what I thought at first too.  But as explained to me, it takes people, a lot of people to keep water plants running.  If you have a lot of people quarantined, not necessarily sick, you might not have full staff to keep things running consistently.  Think of this if you live in California, seismologist and geologist have been begging us for years to be prepared for a large earthquake, and now many people are.  It will take days in a major earthquake for government to get their act together to provide water to millions of people. Most of our water is piped in. "Chance favors those who are prepared". Once you are prepared, no big deal, it's done.


----------



## Overlap (Mar 12, 2020)

Cancelled!... I guess I'm not surprised after everything else is being cancelled too


----------



## surf&donuts (Mar 12, 2020)

So bummed! Our family was looking forward to this - especially after all the great tips. I believe it was the right call to cancel. I wish they wouldn’t have waited to the last minute.


----------



## surf&donuts (Mar 12, 2020)

What should the kids do in the next 30 days to stay sharp? Keep their fitness?


----------



## RedCard (Mar 12, 2020)

surf&donuts said:


> What should the kids do in the next 30 days to stay sharp? Keep their fitness?


I was thinking of that today. There's gonna be some pretty out of shape players and referees (including me) coming back after this break if they don't get off their butts and their faces off of the iPhones...


----------



## Dubs (Mar 13, 2020)

surf&donuts said:


> What should the kids do in the next 30 days to stay sharp? Keep their fitness?


There's no reason why they can't go out and run everyday.  Also, you can do ball work anywhere.  You don't need that much space either.  Between those two things they should be able to maintain a certain level until they come back to full training.


----------



## Swoosh (Mar 27, 2020)

A ball and a wall is all you need.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Mar 28, 2020)

Dubs said:


> There's no reason why they can't go out and run everyday.  Also, you can do ball work anywhere.  You don't need that much space either.  Between those two things they should be able to maintain a certain level until they come back to full training.


Spot on. Everyone should be able to go out and run plus work with a ball in the yard or local park individually.

Some ideas and video links below:

Ball and a wall for the technical side of things. 

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-P27NepmMQ/

Sprint interval training and general running to take care of conditioning.

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B95-ECAp1zl/


----------



## Paul Spacey (Mar 28, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> Spot on. Everyone should be able to go out and run plus work with a ball in the yard or local park individually.
> 
> Some ideas and video links below:
> 
> ...


btw the sprint interval workout detail is in the 'comments' part of the post. 70m sprints.


----------

